
Show HN: My HTML5 game to turn yourself into a mumble rapper - chris_t_98
https://imumblerap.com
======
chris_t_98
For the past year, I've been working on this website as a hobby.

It's a music maker game / ironic novelty website that lets you turn yourself
into a mumble rapper.

It uses ToneJS, React, Serverless, and a bit of machine learning to generate
the rap lyrics and artist names.

Please let me know if the site works for you. If you make a rap, please share
it! I would love to see the creative raps you all can make.

Let me know if you notice bugs or if you have ideas for more features.

I've tested it on a couple old android phones in the latest version of firefox
and chrome. If anyone has an iphone, please let me know if it can work on the
site (in safari chrome or firefox). I don't have access to an iphone to test
myself.

Thank you for checking it out!

Best, Chris

------
cryptozeus
Don’t know if this is intentional but you have some seriously nasty 18+
advertisements on the bottom of that page. No way I am clicking on anything on
your site.

~~~
chris_t_98
Removed! Thanks again for telling me.

~~~
cryptozeus
No problem, it looks good now. Whoever you were using for ads were not sending
good clean ads.

